# Got a good one last night!  BBD



## Kris87 (Sep 25, 2016)

I will say a little luck happened on this one.  I had dinner plans last night, but the other folks cancelled, so I was able to beg my way into a hunt.  I'd pulled a card earlier yesterday morning to find this buck had been at this white oak 2 of the last 3 afternoons.  I have lots of pics of him over the summer, but not much since season opened.  I told my wife if I could hunt this set 2 afternoons in a row, I'd kill him....and well, you can see what happened.  

The hunt was frickin' unbelievable.  It was 93deg when I got in the tree.  I passed a dozen or so does and smaller bucks not wanting to mess up the spot in case he showed.  I need one more doe for the bow challenge and gave up some absolute gimmes.  After what seemed like all the deer on this farm came and got them a nibble, it got very quiet and this ole boy pops out on the death fence at about 7:30.  Surprisingly I wasn't that nervous, probably because I'd already played out where he'd come from, and how it would go down.  He worked his way to 30 yards, and I contemplated letting him come closer because I knew he would given where I shot him, but I took the first opportunity he gave me and absolutely 12 ringed him.  The Ramcat 125gr blew a coke bottle size hold through the bottom of his lungs and top of the heart.   He went about 40 yards and I heard him go down.  I followed the blood trail just to see it, but wasn't needed.  I've shot a lot of deer with these Ramcat 125's and they're simply awesome.  The KY buck I shot through the heart last year went about the same distance.  

Needless to say, I was pumped.  I love it when a plan comes together, and it ends this way.  The bad part is hunting by yourself and having to get this monster over a 4 foot fence by yourself.  Plus night pics stink.  But I'm still smiling.....Now onto the next one!  






I was pinned down by deer all afternoon.  They didn't seem to notice me up there in my short sleeves either.    It does make for tough hunting when that many deer are near you for hours.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Watasha (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes sir fine buck! Congrats!


----------



## sutton1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 25, 2016)

Good story.  Sounds like a wonderful whitetail neighborhood.  Congrats on your fine beast success.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats Kris. If your wife plays it smart, you will be in her debt for a while.


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 25, 2016)

All luck


----------



## bear claw (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 25, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> All luck



And dumb horse farm deer...

Nice one Kris.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## DuckArrow (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 25, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I will say a little luck happened on this one.  I had dinner plans last night, but the other folks cancelled, so I was able to beg my way into a hunt.  I'd pulled a card earlier yesterday morning to find this buck had been at this white oak 2 of the last 3 afternoons.  I have lots of pics of him over the summer, but not much since season opened.  I told my wife if I could hunt this set 2 afternoons in a row, I'd kill him....and well, you can see what happened.
> 
> The hunt was frickin' unbelievable.  It was 93deg when I got in the tree.  I passed a dozen or so does and smaller bucks not wanting to mess up the spot in case he showed.  I need one more doe for the bow challenge and gave up some absolute gimmes.  After what seemed like all the deer on this farm came and got them a nibble, it got very quiet and this ole boy pops out on the death fence at about 7:30.  Surprisingly I wasn't that nervous, probably because I'd already played out where he'd come from, and how it would go down.  He worked his way to 30 yards, and I contemplated letting him come closer because I knew he would given where I shot him, but I took the first opportunity he gave me and absolutely 12 ringed him.  The Ramcat 125gr blew a coke bottle size hold through the bottom of his lungs and top of the heart.   He went about 40 yards and I heard him go down.  I followed the blood trail just to see it, but wasn't needed.  I've shot a lot of deer with these Ramcat 125's and they're simply awesome.  The KY buck I shot through the heart last year went about the same distance.
> 
> ...



That place looks familiar......Nice buck! You put the time in for him that's for sure!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 25, 2016)

Great buck - congrats Mr Kris.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Sep 25, 2016)

Great story, great hunt, blah,blah,blah  Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then.  All jokes aside, thats a great buck! Congrats


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

Awesome buck and Congrats!


----------



## SGaither (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats Kris but inquiring minds want know, how'd you get big boy over the fence? A video showing how it happened would be preferred. Thanks.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 25, 2016)

You better do your boss some extra honey do's and buy the other folks a free dinner. You owe them !


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 25, 2016)

Very nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 25, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Congrats Kris but inquiring minds want know, how'd you get big boy over the fence? A video showing how it happened would be preferred. Thanks.



Kris is a pretty good sized boy......


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats!! Beautiful deer!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats Kris I knew it wouldn't be long before you got a goodun down.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Sep 25, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful buck Kris! Congrats!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 25, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Congrats Kris but inquiring minds want know, how'd you get big boy over the fence? A video showing how it happened would be preferred. Thanks.



All you do is back your tailgate to the wood supports.  Then you lay the rack as high on the fence as possible.  Jump in truck bed, grab the rack over the fence, and you squat 200lb of dead weight with all you got....of course all of this while avoiding cardiac arrest....which I was close to.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice buck, Congrats!


----------



## marknga (Sep 25, 2016)

Great buck and story, congratulations


----------



## Killdee (Sep 25, 2016)

Very nice buck and nice to get a gudun out of the way this early.


----------



## scottc (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats good shot


----------



## Duckhawk05 (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats! Heck of a buck!


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats that's a fine buck. Richard


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 25, 2016)

Good job man, nice deer!


----------



## satchmo (Sep 25, 2016)

Super nice buck Kris.


----------



## Echo (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats.  Very nice!!!


----------



## chris41081 (Sep 25, 2016)

Great buck. Looks like a great spot too. Congrats


----------



## GAGE (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice one. Well played with the missus too!!


----------



## UGATurkey (Sep 25, 2016)

Congratulations!  Never had to deal with a fence, but I seem to always get them to fall in the deepest gully on whatever property I am hunting.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 25, 2016)

Awesome buck, congrats.


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats on a stud!!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 25, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Duff (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome buck Kris!! Congrats man!


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 26, 2016)

Great buck Kris, way to go!!


----------



## Bob Wallace (Sep 26, 2016)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## DSGB (Sep 26, 2016)

Great buck and shot! Congrats!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 26, 2016)

Congrats on a mighty fine buck.  Great mass on that one.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 26, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome buck and awesome story!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2016)

Congrats !!!!  Nice one.    Oconee ??


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 26, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Congrats !!!!  Nice one.    Oconee ??



Clarke


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome buck & back story Kris!


----------



## Jonboater (Sep 26, 2016)

Kris what's that coming off the back of your bow,another stabilizer?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jonboater said:


> Kris what's that coming off the back of your bow,another stabilizer?



Yes, I shoot a back bar on all my bows.


----------



## string music (Sep 26, 2016)

Great buck, Congrats


----------



## spencer12 (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice one, congrats!


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 26, 2016)

Great going!   Congrats!


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 27, 2016)

Happy of you...enjoy reading your post...


----------



## bdrum419 (Sep 27, 2016)

wow.. nice buck


----------



## Slowmow24 (Sep 27, 2016)

Very nice buck. Congrats man and tell the wife thank you from all of us for letting you go hunting so we could see this great animal.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 27, 2016)

Great job!!!


----------



## uturn (Sep 27, 2016)

Very Nice!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 27, 2016)

Way to go!!


----------



## SGaither (Sep 27, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> All you do is back your tailgate to the wood supports.  Then you lay the rack as high on the fence as possible.  Jump in truck bed, grab the rack over the fence, and you squat 200lb of dead weight with all you got....of course all of this while avoiding cardiac arrest....which I was close to.



Well that sounds remarkably easy. I did something similar once, not over a fence though, and my quads burned for three days. None the less, congrats on a great deer.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 28, 2016)

Dang I don't know how I missed this! Great story Kris. Congrats again on a trophy! You shoulda zapped one of them does. You let Todd slip in and win the trail camera!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 28, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> Dang I don't know how I missed this! Great story Kris. Congrats again on a trophy! You shoulda zapped one of them does. You let Todd slip in and win the trail camera!



I talked to him about it yesterday before he went...LOL.  I could've shot one before I shot the buck, but didn't want to chance it.  Then I got back in the tree Sunday morning because I couldn't sleep and let one go then because I thought he already had it.  

I'll finish up soon.  Too many acorns dropping and deer running around like squirrels after 'em.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice buck, good story, congrats!


----------



## bukhuntr (Sep 30, 2016)

Way to go Kris!


----------



## NugeForPres (Sep 30, 2016)

Awesome buck, Kris!  Congratulations!


----------

